# Tecumseh Hssk50



## cps1966 (Dec 16, 2009)

Having trouble getting this motor (hssk50) to run. Had it running in Oct. but when we got our first snowfall it would not run. Has spark and will fire but will only run for a few seconds and very rough. I found that the primer hose was unhooked from the carb., replaced but no difference. Do I need a carb kit or will a good cleaning of the carb. help? Also as long as I am here I could use a manual for this motor to ensure the proper set up of the carb. Thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the fuel in the unit is the same from October, that may be part of the problem. Use fresh fuel and see if there is any difference, you will also need to drain the fuel from the carburetor, if it's old.

You can find links to service manuals in the sticky post thread in the 4 cycle section, that should cover your engine.


----------



## cps1966 (Dec 16, 2009)

Changed out all of the gas and it fired up on the first pull but again only ran for a few seconds and very rough. I had the carb. jets set up as per the manual. Could the timing have some how gotten knocked out or is there some issue with the carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Likely a restriction in your carburetor. It's probably just time to tear the carburetor down and give it a good cleaning. You can try just cleaning the nut that holds the float bowl on. They sometimes get clogged, and you can get the engine running by cleaning the nut. If the nut is clogged, the rest of the carburetor usually needs servicing as well.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Good chances are that the diaphragm is either bad or you have a crack in the primer bulb. As others have already pointed out, that it might be a good time to clean the carburetor.


----------



## fish-catcher (Mar 7, 2010)

A lot of times when an engine sits a while the float will stick to the bottom of the bowl causing the engine to flood, taking the nut loose on the bottom of the bowl { 1/2 turn ] & turn bowl back & forth 1/4 turn will be a quick fix.


----------

